# Connecting Home Theater System to PC



## nomad47 (Aug 7, 2016)

I am getting a SONY DAV DZ350 Home theater system and I want to connect it to my PC. This home theater system is of following configuration:

The speakers are connected to the DVD player, which has the amplifier required for the speakers. The DVD player has standard RCA and TOSILINK input. As per the manual the HDMI port is also capable of taking audio signals from a TV. The home theater system supports Dolby Digital and Dolby Pro Logic

I want to connect this system to my PC. As of now my PC has the standard 3.5mm audio outputs of the onboard audio chip. 

1. If I hook up the system through 3.5mm to RCA cables will I get 5.1 surround sound?
2. If I use a sound card like Asus Xonar DG or Xonar DX and use SPDIF caple to hook up the system, will I get 5.1 surround sound? Do the sound card itself need to support Dolby Digital for this?


----------



## baiju (Aug 8, 2016)

1. Does the HT have 5.1 analog inputs? If not, you wont get 5.1. 

2. Buy a graphics card and use the hdmi port.


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 8, 2016)

baiju said:


> 1. Does the HT have 5.1 analog inputs? If not, you wont get 5.1.
> 
> 2. Buy a graphics card and use the hdmi port.


It has 5.1 analogue input. And my Graphics Card has HDMI also. But connecting the HT with HDMI to GPU is not preferred by me as the HDMI will create a two way bridge. Hence signals from the HT (like the configuration screen etc) will be pushed to GPU. Am not sure if the GPU is designed to handle in signals in the HDMI port


----------



## baiju (Aug 8, 2016)

Then use the 5.1 analog inputs. In pc audio settings set speaker system as 5.1. You will also need three 3.5mm to RCA cable. Use a media player that supports 5.1 decoding like Kodi or Potplayer.


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 8, 2016)

baiju said:


> Then use the 5.1 analog inputs. In pc audio settings set speaker system as 5.1. You will also need three 3.5mm to RCA cable. Use a media player that supports 5.1 decoding like Kodi or Potplayer.


Thank man. I will do that


----------

